# Turkey Hunting Columbus



## wdrcvr88

Any public areas worth Turkey hunting in the Cbus region? I live close to Alum and saw a bunch of birds in the area one day while i was ice fishing, not sure where you can even hunt at Alum. I dont need specifics, just if it would be worth it.


----------



## jake74

Try the public area up in the kilbourne area. Never hunted it but have seen several hunters going in and out. I have hunted some private land along the same tract of woods and have had great results. Worth checking out im not even sure what is public in the area but it would be worth checking out. Good luck, jake


----------



## BackwoodsBuckeye

Saw a handful of birds in Deleware at the public land around the lake while squirrel hunting. The birds actually came to the squirrel call and called back.
I'm also interested in new locations near Columbus.


----------



## Mushijobah

Google Earth, Big Woodlots connected to waterways or other large woodlots (100 acre+) in the area. Every county surrounding Franklin, and even Franklin, have gobblers. They can be few and far between though. When you DO find them, theere is a chance they will be untouched by other hunters and VERY receptive to calling. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Bassnpro1

This is of no help to the original question, but I saw a turkey today in a very urban location next to Alum Creek(the actual creek) First one I have ever seen there.


----------



## xtrema

I also have seen them up at Delaware. Had 6 right underneath me during bow season.


----------



## Mushijobah

I also saw a hen along Alum Creek in Columbus. bassn, was the one you saw also a lone hen? Might have been the same one. I've been hunting a spot a couple mornings in SW Franklin County and saw 2 hens so far. Where are the urban toms?


----------



## c. j. stone

There's lot of turkeys in Columbus, just like they're in Akron, Cleveland, etc! 
Seriously, don't get discouraged if you don't see/hear any
on your initial outtings. I was on a farm in Harrison Cty today that I saw a flock of 50 birds near my deer stand in Dec. You would swear there wasn't a bird in the whole area today! No sitings, no gobbling today. I think they're "henned up"(and thus quiet)! Persevear-Give them a week or two to start going off when their girlfriends are hatching their eggs!


----------



## Mushijobah

I wish there were a lot in Columbus. NE Ohio is a totally different animal. Same with Cinci.


----------

